# Info on Bloodline



## cgriffin (Oct 19, 2012)

Just talked to my breeder about what my 8month old Pittie's lines are. She said that his dam is 75% Razors Edge, and 25% Watchdog, and his sire is 100% Watchdog. I did some research back before I got him on his lines....but what does this lineage mean for my guy? Are these good lines, bad, big, wide, small narrow...basically, Im just curious as to what this means for my guy. 

Planning on getting a pedigree analysis from ADBA....just the info I got from the breeder. Thanks!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know much about watchdog lines but RE is an American Bully bloodline not an APBT line. Im not seein it in him, but looks are deceiving. 

What was the status on his pedigree? Is there one?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Depending on the dogs from the RE side, it could very well be old school APBT, before they were bred into American Bullies, so we'll have to wait on the pedigree. Watchdog, some people will argue is Am Staff, so it's debatable whether you've actually got an APBT or a PitterStaff (mix of APBT/AST). My girl has some watchdog in her. It really just depends on the RE side what you've really got on your hands. I'm sure he'll be a great boy, regardless. If you are responsible and dedicated enough, then if/when your boy does show any type of Dog Aggression (more often referenced as DA), then you'll be able to handle it. Some dogs come hot and heavy, and others not so much.


----------



## cgriffin (Oct 19, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I don't know much about watchdog lines but RE is an American Bully bloodline not an APBT line. Im not seein it in him, but looks are deceiving.
> 
> What was the status on his pedigree? Is there one?


Interesting! As for his pedigree.....that link you gave me, I believe it said a $75 charge.....need to talk to my husband about it before I go ahead and do it. But as far as what the breeder had to say, that was it. I asked her about the lineage, and what not....and thats what I got from her 

Oh well. Ill let you guys know as soon as, or if I find out more! Thanks!!


----------



## cgriffin (Oct 19, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Depending on the dogs from the RE side, it could very well be old school APBT, before they were bred into American Bullies, so we'll have to wait on the pedigree. Watchdog, some people will argue is Am Staff, so it's debatable whether you've actually got an APBT or a PitterStaff (mix of APBT/AST). My girl has some watchdog in her. It really just depends on the RE side what you've really got on your hands. I'm sure he'll be a great boy, regardless. If you are responsible and dedicated enough, then if/when your boy does show any type of Dog Aggression (more often referenced as DA), then you'll be able to handle it. Some dogs come hot and heavy, and others not so much.


So basically, the Watchdog and RE lines are lines that were once American Staffy, or American Bulldogs, that were bred with Pits, to get the dog that they wanted, and they just continued to breed the American Staffy, and Bulldog out of them to get a purebred Pittie? Is that what these lines come down to?

If this is the case, was this done to thicken, and shorten the breed down? This leads me to another question.....again, if this is the case, what is a true APBT? Is this, a taller, leaner dog or what?

Sorry about all the questions, its just leading me to think more and more


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> So basically, the Watchdog and RE lines are lines that were once American Staffy, or American Bulldogs, that were bred with Pits, to get the dog that they wanted, and they just continued to breed the American Staffy, and Bulldog out of them to get a purebred Pittie? Is that what these lines come down to?
> 
> If this is the case, was this done to thicken, and shorten the breed down? This leads me to another question.....again, if this is the case, what is a true APBT? Is this, a taller, leaner dog or what?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, its just leading me to think more and more


Ok I know this was directed at ThaLadypit (Bev) but lemme try and help here. First American Bully (AmBully) is not the same as an American Bulldog (AB). 2 different breeds. Same with APBT and AmStaff. Now the AmBully was started in the 90's I believe by using AmStaff and APBT and to some debate, other breeds for size. The AmBully is not bred for a working drive but more along the lines of looks and companionship. The AB I don't know much about lineage but I do know the focus of that breed is more along the protection lines. And the AmStaff is genetically the same as an APBT but bred for show and conformation rather than working and quality. These lines split long ago.

I think I covered all that.... maybe lol and don't be afraid to ask questions, that means u want and are willing to learn. :thumbsup:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

There are some tnt/watchdog that are apbt but when u get into that razors edge is more than likely bully stuff


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There is no way that your dogs sire is 100% Watchdog guaranteed the dog is off Chaos blood or something that is a Watchdog cross there is literally no such thing as 100% watchdog as Watchdog Kennels has been long out of business. The Chaos line was born not even 15 miles from my house and unfortunately these dogs went bully although in their true form they were great moderate style dogs. The Chaos line was mainly based off Winegarner blood which is mainly Carver with a little Watchdog. All of the Watchdog lines in the Winegarner Bloodline were mainly stemmed from Ruffian Bloodlines. Then Frank and Ricky started breeding Pure Watchdog to their Winegarner stuff This is where the Pure watchdog gets misconstrued the dogs were never Pure Watchdog only crosses. The percentages are always skewed with this bloodline. Ed Winegarner is a good man and he never really got the credit for his dogs in that line since he was nice enough to let Ricky and Frank put their tag on them(Hughzee/Chaos). I know this is awful for me to say but, the dogs from todays Chaos/Hughzee line changed to drastically and to quick so I doubt most of them are pure and probably have hung papers. This info is only if your girl is what I figure she is and she may very well not be but, when I hear 100% watchdog that is the normal culprit (Chaos/Hughzee).


----------



## cgriffin (Oct 19, 2012)

MSK said:


> There is no way that your dogs sire is 100% Watchdog guaranteed the dog is off Chaos blood or something that is a Watchdog cross there is literally no such thing as 100% watchdog as Watchdog Kennels has been long out of business. The Chaos line was born not even 15 miles from my house and unfortunately these dogs went bully although in their true form they were great moderate style dogs. The Chaos line was mainly based off Winegarner blood which is mainly Carver with a little Watchdog. All of the Watchdog lines in the Winegarner Bloodline were mainly stemmed from Ruffian Bloodlines. Then Frank and Ricky started breeding Pure Watchdog to their Winegarner stuff This is where the Pure watchdog gets misconstrued the dogs were never Pure Watchdog only crosses. The percentages are always skewed with this bloodline. Ed Winegarner is a good man and he never really got the credit for his dogs in that line since he was nice enough to let Ricky and Frank put their tag on them(Hughzee/Chaos). I know this is awful for me to say but, the dogs from todays Chaos/Hughzee line changed to drastically and to quick so I doubt most of them are pure and probably have hung papers. This info is only if your girl is what I figure she is and she may very well not be but, when I hear 100% watchdog that is the normal culprit (Chaos/Hughzee).


Hahah, thanks for clearing that up! Im seriously going to have to sit down and read up on bloodlines as much as I can!!! lmao...thanks for clearing that up though!! Funny how fast I caught on to my horse's lines, and how easy they are to get a hold of and research, but this dog stuff is killing me!!! lol Ill get it though, itll help a lot once I get that pedigree too! Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lauren, Jessie and Amanda for covering that for me in my absence. It's greatly appreciated. 

cgriffin, I'm sorry, what's your real name? Anyway, I hope we're helping to clear things up for you.


----------



## cgriffin (Oct 19, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Lauren, Jessie and Amanda for covering that for me in my absence. It's greatly appreciated.
> 
> cgriffin, I'm sorry, what's your real name? Anyway, I hope we're helping to clear things up for you.


You guys are helping me out a lot! And I really appreciate all the help I can get! lol

My real name is Casey....but my husband has the same initials as I do, lol...his name is Cleave. My intentions for ,aking my name cgriffin was so he could get on here and post any questions if he had any, but I do more of the research and posting about our animals than he does, so it will be just me on here, and not him...which is better anyways so nothing gets confusing!:woof:


----------

